# Foto Fest 2018 Mk. III



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 2, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2018)

For the rest of July I will be posting nothing but B-25 Mitchells in this thread. I hope you do not mind. Some you may have seen before but I have gone back through all my pictures and assembled all the different B-25s I have seen since who knows when other than to say a couple of the earlier ones date back into the 70s. In addition, the same air frame may appear a few times but it will be in different markings or totally different colours. Please enjoy.










Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2018)

B-25 History Project click on this link for info on above B-25






Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 6, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2018)

Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 7, 2018)

Okay, I lied. Clearly not B-25 pics but I thought you might be interested. Here is what the CWH has done with their Lancaster this year. I had really hoped they would have towed her outside to the sun nd blue sky but they did not for whatever reason.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 9, 2018)

Love the b-25's


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2018)

Great shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 12, 2018)

This will be the last update for a few days. I am leaving later today to head down to Buffalo and meet up with my friend Jason. I will be staying at his place for the weekend as we take in the Geneseo Air Show. Have a great weekend everybody and I will be back on Monday.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2018)

Sweet shots and have a great time


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2018)

Home a day early as they are calling for rain for most of the day tomorrow in Geneseo. Here is a taste of Geneseo 2018.









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2018)

Keep the B-25's coming


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2018)

Excellent Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2018)

Sweet shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2018)

Great stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2018)

That is it for a few days. I am out the door in ten minutes on my way to Oshkosh! 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 27, 2018)

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------

